
Setting up Clojure, Incanter, Emacs, Slime, Swank, and Paredit - fogus
http://incanter-blog.org/2009/12/20/getting-started/
======
bad_user
I'm an Emacs user myself, but I hate using complicated plugins with
dependencies in Emacs.

So what IDE among the three (Eclipse, Netbeans, IntelliJ) has the best Clojure
plugin? Do you have any experience with any of them?

~~~
raju
I am a new-comer to Clojure, and an intermediate user of Emacs. I have found
that configuring Emacs to work well with Clojure took quite a bit of fumbling
around on my part (I am pretty sure a lot had to do with my lack of
understanding) but one I do have everything up and running, it usually just
works.

Unfortunately my experience with DisClojure (Netbeans) left much to be
desired. Its progressing slowly, but its not there yet. I haven't used Eclipse
or IntelliJ so I really can't comment on those.

Tools like leiningen [<http://github.com/technomancy/leiningen>] and Clojure-
Maven-Plugin [<http://github.com/talios/clojure-maven-plugin>] do make it a
lot easier for you to set up a project quickly, and have a REPL started with
the correct classpath.

I guess what I am trying to say is if you are comfortable with Emacs, then
it's probably the best tool to work with Clojure (IMO) out there.

